

Enable DirectWrite for smooth font rendering in Windows (Firefox 4+, Vista/Win7) - speedracr
http://www.askvg.com/how-to-enable-direct2d-directwrite-hardware-acceleration-in-mozilla-firefox/

======
AshleysBrain
I thought Firefox enabled this automatically providing your graphics card
drivers are up to date. If I force it enabled on my old GeForce Go 7600 all
the text comes out as black rectangles. I assumed Mozilla knew about these
problems so only enabled it when they knew it'd be reliable. So maybe leave it
to Mozilla?

~~~
sid0
Indeed. The advice is outdated and basically wrong. Flagged.

------
aj700
<http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2545698>

this supposedly fixes how directwrite works in ie9, but since it updates
commonly used fonts themselves, I assume it could help the way firefox renders
too.

------
swah
Couple years with the Mac and I still think Windows fonts look better.

------
greatquux
I run gdipp and decrease the hinting; I love my fonts now.

